# Early Music Videos



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I'm not even sure if such things exist, but does anyone know of a UK source of 1960's music videos ie, Top OT Pops, Ready Steady Go etc etc, any thing from that decade, VHS or DVD (some hope, I guess! ).

Any info/leads appreciated.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here you go Roger :

http://www.dvd4music.com/onlineshop/detail...75-94614-6.html


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Here you go Roger :


Thanks, Roy, but it isnt a UK source...buying overseas is a major hassle.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I changed the link Roger, it is a Leicestershire company.









http://www.dvd4music.com/onlineshop/detail...75-94614-6.html


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Brilliant, Roy, triffic...thats the sort of thing....gonna follow that up...thanks again.

Roger


----------

